# Fissidens fontanus covered in algae



## jueloo (10 Aug 2014)

Hi all
I have a bunch of fissidens fontanus and lots of pellia both covered in spirogyra.  Im setting up a new tank and wondering whether to try and remove it (and do black out) and use in new tank 

or 

to not risk introducing possible remains of algae into new set up.  (Have tried double dosing excel and its still there.)
What would you do?  
Cheers 
Julia


----------



## Henry (10 Aug 2014)

Try removing it from the tank and placing it in a tub of water with a very high dose of liquid carbon, then be sure that the CO2 and flow in the new tank is spot on. This should eliminate any further problems.


----------



## Jaap (10 Aug 2014)

jueloo said:


> Hi all
> I have a bunch of fissidens fontanus and lots of pellia both covered in spirogyra.  Im setting up a new tank and wondering whether to try and remove it (and do black out) and use in new tank
> 
> or
> ...



Hi Julia,

you have to find the root of the problem. You have algae and if you remove that algae it will most probably appear again. One way to get rid of it is to dose seachem excel or easycarbo 3x or 4x the recommended dosage but if you have shrimp or certain plants e.g valisneria, they will suffer negative/lethal effects. I suggest tackle the problem from its root e.g why do you have algae in the first place.

Thanks


----------



## jueloo (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks for replies guys.
I know what caused the algae - my CO2 wasn't coming on. Holiday disaster!
Anyway I have moss bushed out nicely attached to wood and pellia growing through net on rocks.
I'd like to keep these for new set up but don't want to intro any algae into new set up.

Am a little worried about x3 or 4 overdosing excel I don't want to kill plants.  (No livestock so thats not a problem.)
Has anyone tried this much excel on fissidens? Or pellia?  Should I either a really good trim first?
Cheers
Julia


----------



## Jaap (10 Aug 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/33941/


----------



## jueloo (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that link Jaap!


----------

